# Ordner und Dateien sperren



## OneGunner (2. Februar 2009)

Wie kann man mit .htaccess Dateien z.B. css
und ganze Ordner mitsamt Dateien den direkt Zugriff per Browser/URL
mit 403 ausliefern und nur den Zugriff von anderen HTML/PHP-Dateien vom Server selbst erlauben?


----------



## Sven Mintel (3. Februar 2009)

Moin,

eine wirklich sichere Möglichkeit über die Serverkonfiguration gibt es da nicht, siehe auch dieses Thema, was sich um den selben Brei dreht:http://www.tutorials.de/forum/hosting-webserver/333806-ordner-mit-htaccess-schuetzen-new-post.html


----------

